# Mehr als fünf Jahre Haft für amerikanische Porno-Spam-Versender



## Captain Picard (14 Oktober 2007)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/97351


> Wegen des unaufgeforderten Versands von zwei Millionen pornografischen E-Mails sind die Amerikaner Jeffrey A. Kilbride und James R. Schaffer von einem US-Gericht zu mehr als fünf Jahren Gefängnis und der Zahlung von 1,3 Millionen Dollar Strafe verurteilt worden.


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Oktober 2007)

*AW: Mehr als fünf Jahre Haft für amerikanische Porno-Spam-Versender*

http://www.usdoj.gov/opa/pr/2007/June/07_crm_453.html
http://www.usdoj.gov/opa/pr/2006/March/06_crm_123.html
http://www.spampolitik.de/2005/08/27/erste-can-spam-act-klage-wegen-pornographischen-spams/
http://news.zdnet.com/2100-9588_22-5843505.html (2005)

Komisch: Die haben doch angeblich kassiert für die Anmeldungen der Spamopfer -aber nirgends finde ich einen Hinweis auf eine Mail von denen, wo überhaupt ein PP beworben worden wäre.



> According to the indictment, the spam e-mails were sent in a manner that would impair
> the ability of recipients, Internet service providers processing the e-mails on behalf of recipients,
> and law enforcement agencies to identify, locate, or respond to the senders. This deception was
> accomplished in a number of ways, including the following: sending the spam e-mails from
> ...



Puh, da könnte man aber gegen einige Leute vorgehen...

Noch mehr Details:
http://www.thelen.com/tlu/USVKilbride_8_24_07.pdf
(lesenswert! wenn man sich das durchliest, könnte man als Chaostheoretiker vor Neid erblassen! Was die US-Behörden da alles recherchiert haben und wie viel Chaostheorie die da gerichtsfest gemacht haben *seufz*)

Hier über den AOL-Chefinvestigator Mr Z*


> As part of his investigation, Zeller did a “Who Is” lookup on some of the domain
> names. (As Richard Kaplan testified, a “Who Is” lookup can be performed on the Internet
> at no charge and will identify the registrant of domain names.) The lookup results stated that
> the domain names were registered by Ganymede, a company based in Mauritius. HarryPlimpton was shown as the Ganymede contact person. Zeller tried to contact Plimpton at the
> ...




Hier Original-Spam-Meldungen aus 2004
http://mail-archives.apache.org/[email protected]>

wer sich für so etwas interessiert: Die Adresse der Spamfirma war

Suite 320
3rd Floor Barkly Wharf
Le Caudan Waterfront
Port Louis
Mauritius

Das muß ein nettes Gebäude sein - im zweiten Stock residiert eine Firma, die einige von uns besser kennen, als sie denken: _Sie haben gewonnen!_


----------

